# Trifexis - Ineffective on Fleas?



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I have found a few fleas through the winter, and my dog itches like crazy. I recall when taking Comfortis, no fleas and no itching. Thinking of switching back to Interceptor and Comfortis. Before discussing with the vet, I was wondering if anyone else has had this issue? I know of another who had found Trifexis useless in the flea dept. For all I know, it could be the cause of the itching.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

This year, we found Trifexis to be the only thing that got rid of fleas in the dog and Comfortis for the cats.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I use neem oil if anyone looking for natural route


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Didn't realize their was Comfortis for cats. I've been using Advantage.

I would be interested in Neem oil. Will do a search. 

Thanks!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

We use Trifexis and have never seen a flea on anyone. And in this part of the country, we have to use that stuff year around. Fleas don't take a break here in FL.

Never had a problem with anyone here. We used to use Sentinel... that worked great too, before it was recalled.


----------

